# Need a sharkfishing partner..



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

title says it all, cant do it by myself. and my main man just got stationed with his wife in jacksonville. btw its all from the beach


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Give me a holler or come see me. Room 2134 if you are going to school in the big building.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Todd said:


> Give me a holler or come see me. Room 2134 if you are going to school in the big building.


im stationed in biloxi ms now but if you want to pm me your number that would be great.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> title says it all,


Adding a location you would like to fish from would be more complete...:thumbup:

Brent


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Pensacola beach that's where I do all my fishing


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wouldent mind comming out and fishing some with yall. When are you gunna be stationed back here?


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

im stationed in biloxi ms but its a 2 hour drive from here to pensacola. caught 3 bulls last week. and a ton of fish. on bull was about 8 foot a weighed about 300 pounds. text me sometime sunshine so that i have your number. 3048208341


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

i get my bait by bow and arrow lol mostly, then from the surf of course


----------

